

Help a Startup Out  - Cmccann7
http://eepurl.com/uIsL

======
sosuke
This link goes to [http://us1.campaign-
archive.com/?u=92be899ef5a892c60b4a6cd97...](http://us1.campaign-
archive.com/?u=92be899ef5a892c60b4a6cd97&id=530cdd1f6b) which is ... an email
campaign?

Were you trying to bring attention to the site mentioned in the email or the
email campaign itself? Ref: <http://helpastartupout.com/>

